# Can't connect stackmat to CCT



## vuaquyen92 (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried to connect my stackmat to CCT, the screen show timer is on. But when I put my hand on the stackmat it didn't work. Can anyone help me to fix it


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2010)

You really havn't explained your problem well.

1: Make sure your mic is on.
2: Make sure you have Keyboard timing DISABLED!


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Jan 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> You really havn't explained your problem well.
> 
> 1: Make sure your mic is on.
> 2: Make sure you have Keyboard timing DISABLED!


Can you tell me how to do the first one because I don't know if my mic is on or not
the second one I have already known through the video tutorial
My problem is I saw the timer is on but when I press my hand on the stackmat the red light keep flashing and nothing happen both the timer didn't run


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2010)

Does the timer start when you press the spacebar?


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Jan 10, 2010)

No it doesn't but when I remove the cable the stackmat still work normally


----------

